# The Wild Side Offers Cartoon Retro Hot Rod Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new line of stock heat seal transfers from The Wild Side feature cartoon retro hot rods and motorcycles driven by monsters. With classic artwork in bold colors, the designs bring new energy to an old-school look allowing customers to proclaim their passion for rodding and its traditions. The six designs include “Green Monster on Yellow Hot Rod,” “Purple Monster on Red Hot Rod,” “Green Monster on Motorcycle” and “Red Monster on Purple Hot Rod.” 

The full-front, high-definition designs are screen-printed transfers that that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They are suitable for light and dark garments made of 100 percent cotton, 100 percent polyester and 50/50 cotton/polyester blends, and offer great washability. Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of Cartoon Hot Rod and Motorcycle designs, go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results. 

With more than 7,000 stock designs and an inventory of more than 10 million transfers, no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

